# Picked up a new Skyline today - pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I hope you like, I do. This Hakosuka is sweet, cherry condition.
Picked it up today in the sticks, the boonies of Tochigi. Will post
up more pics and specs later.














































original spare tire











What you thought this was for me? No, I took my friend Roy to
pick up HIS new Skyline. Here are a few pics of what was lying
around, waiting for someone to buy. Quite a few old school rides.
I really wish I could get that Bluebird, looked awesome up close.
Sorry for the 1/2 a$$ pics, was getting dark.


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Some real cool stuff there mate, I would end up spending money I hadnt got if I were there!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What do you men , you picked up a new Skyline? . .don't tell us you bought it for your self!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaahh ba$tard . . . very jalous:bawling: :bawling: :clap: 

  

Great car park by the way . .. :clap:


----------



## Connor GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Very Clean car :thumbsup:


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

oh my god , i wish i was there , alot of my dream cars are already there!!! 
Nice Pic , and Lukcy friend.....    , not me


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Gorgeous looking car, and the other old skool cars are not bad either


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Awsome,your so lucky m8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

awsome!!! looks great in white! super clean car for it's age..


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That really IS nice.
Some nice old school machines there.


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Me wants, Old school japanese cars are the COOLEST! How much did your friend pay for the car ?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Some really cool cars there, really like some of the older Japanese cars!

Whos trying to kill this one though?:










Alex B


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks great,old japanese cars are very nice,like them more and more,the Skyline looks awesome.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

That is absolutely magnificent. The biege Bluebird looked great also.......is it the higher residials that keep these from coming over here?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

You just cant beat a bit of old school japanese machinery!!
The old skyline is so clean!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> What you thought this was for me? No, I took my friend Roy to
> pick up HIS new Skyline. Here are a few pics of what was lying
> around, waiting for someone to buy. Quite a few old school rides.
> I really wish I could get that Bluebird, looked awesome up close.
> Sorry for the 1/2 a$$ pics, was getting dark


No, I did not buy a new Skyline. I took my friend to pick up his new Skyline.
He is very lucky, that car is rather quick as well. He will be joining this forum
in the very new future. He is a real cool guy, a few people here have met him
before (Japan members). He used to drive a R33 GTS-T Type M, then bought
a Supra, then bought a S14 and now back to Skyline ownership.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Welcome 47hako aka Roy D, owner of the above car. Hope you
enjoy these forums. We should be attending the Feb Immortal 
GTROC meet at Daikoku. Anyone else going?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW, that is simply stunning. 

I am, today, a very very jealous man. Bet it cost a fortune, too?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

That looks incredible - a VERY cooooool car. 
Just shown the wife - it's really stunning.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hyrev, cool car man. There now seems to be a big retro skyline market in Japan. 
I should be back in Japan in March. Make sure u bring it out to Daikokou.

Gez


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hyrev , how much for such a GT? Its a GTR replica with a newer engine isn't it?
Rocky Auto in Aichi has many GTs and with great swaps (RB26DETT for exemple ) . . . the real KPG-GTR is a sweet piece of engineering, but the last one I found had cost more then a Nur-spec R34:nervous:


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

After selling a couple of cars and a bike, and seaching for about 3-4 months now , I finally have my "almost vintage" Skyline "GT-R" clone. I would like to say thanks to Paul for giving me a ride out in the sticks to get this car, Chris for taking me out there the first time to check it out, and especaily Kenji-san, for being my interpreter and handling all the paperwork to seal the deal. Thanks for all your comments on my new car.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi 47Hako
and welcome to the forum, if you have questions about posting pics, browsing, searching . . . feel free to PM me.

Best regards

Chris:wavey:


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks gtrlux, as for your question to hyrev earlier about how much they cost, it depends on how much is put in it. On the low end about 1.5million yen for a decent body/interior model (L20 engine, 2 Liter, single carb, inline 6) to 6.5million yen for a fully restored model (L28 engine bumped to 3.1 Liters w/ triple Weber 45's, full GT-R make over, new hardware/seals, etc, etc). Then you've got the concourse models I've seen as high as 12.7million yen. The Rocky Auto cars would be my pic if I had the cash. Can you say '72 GT-R + RB25 w/ 6 ITB's... I wish...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Restoration buisness is booming in japan, I remember 10 yeras ago every body just scrapping old Fairladies and Skylines or what ever old legends 
It seems that in 2007 the market for restored cars has grown and gets a real revival


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

The one on the left is 2.8million yen and it is mint......I was really tempted


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think they are a simply stunning looking car - well done for getting such a minter - I would love one.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Cool pics always nice to see some retro stuff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice one Roy.
Looking forward to seeing you and the car at Daikoku!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Welcome Roy and the car looks stellar and fresh in paint. 

On a side note, is it just me or is this the new trend....buying old school..　ハコスカ　wise!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Absoloutly stunning!

Butuz


----------



## doughboy (Sep 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: those old Skylines are georgeous


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

where is this place, im after an old school skyline. 1975 gtx.


----------



## Bat-Fink (Jun 22, 2006)

Some very :smokin: machinery there.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

im jealous, its so beautiful in person too. it needs exhaust though, hehehe, dont forget my 50 dollars roy and thank you.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing it at Daikoku.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Holy Moly! Only just discovered this thread. Lovely car. Congratulations, Roy!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome Roy!!:wavey: 
Good choice in car.
Paul, you just know what i'm going to say!!
Be hearing from you by e-mail soon?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

No problem paul_creed. I got you covered.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

hyrev said:


> No problem paul_creed. I got you covered.


:squintdan :squintdan :smokin:


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

As it just so happens the JCCA Cllassic Car Festival was this Sunday so I picked up a few trim pieces to finish the "GT-R" look...here are a couple of pics I took at work today...



















skylinegtr34, here are a couple of places I surely would have bought a car if the timing was right...

RUBBER SOUL
Flex Auto Review
and
µì¼ÖÈÎÇä¡¢ÀäÈÇ¼ÖÀìÌçÅ¹¡¡Èþ¸÷£×£Ï£Ò£Ë£Ó¡§¥Ï¥³¥¹¥«(È¢¥¹¥«)¡¢¥±¥ó¥á¥ê¡¢£ÚÃæ¸Å¼Öºß¸ËÍ­¡¢Çã¼è¡Ê£±£¶¹æÀéÍÕËÌICÂ¦¡Ë



Enjoy!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

47hako, try this:

translator


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

47hako,
Greetings from a fellow Hakosuka owner. :thumbsup: 

Your car looks just right, and super clean. Congrats!

Here's mine:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

awsome!! he finally bought it!!!! never knew that.. awsome!! looks clean!!

ROY!! Congrats!! looks awsome!!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

This. Is. A. 2000 GT.

I. Just. Came.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

in uk those will be rust buckets and ready to turn into a tin can. why cant we have stuff like this in the UK those cars are super cool.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

hey paul
nice one dude well impressive looks mint, 
like how the cars in better condition than the radio:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That thing looks absolutly stunning, welcome to the boards


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Old school  

Any plans?


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Well first things on the to do list are the suspension, some type of adjustable coilover, upgrade the exhaust system, (thanks to yUkz2daIZZO for donating a rare Trust Dual Exhaust).Then I'll hit the interior, need a new center console (that will be a hard find), I've got a Carbon Kevlar Bride GIAS to throw in there with a Sabelt Harness from my last car, a newer steering wheel, and some car audio I had in my R33 awhile back. Oh and definately some new rear tires, I found out I have the wrong size back there...

I'm not going for a full resto, more like Neo-Vintage, more to come...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

glad the head lights work now - lol
I bet it is going to look really cool when you put in that seat.
Will the exhaust fit in the bB? I can help you take it to the 
Auto Hobby Shop if it will fit (without jacking up the interior 
of the bB). Let me know. Or just strap it to the roof of your Evo
and hold it with your right hand as you drive.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sweet sweet car! One thing you should consider is an HID upgrade for the lights. Prices have dropped dramaticaly for these lately and there is no better mod than allowing you to see where you are going at night! LOL

Looking forward to seeing this at a future Daikoku meet


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Roy,
Welcome to the forum

That Is one beautiful car you have there  


Rob


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Very clean!!!! Great find!!

Congrats, and welcome to the club. 

Big up to Paul.. I'm holdin' it down Stateside. 

What's the latest on Fata$$ 33?


----------



## Acid (Jan 24, 2007)

very very nice car

the bluebird is so nice too


----------

